# Photography



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Since there is a post about writing, I thought it would be fun to post about photography. While I am not a know it all pro, I love taking pics, especially of the equines <who'd have guessed that? :laugh: >. 
Anyone else dabbling in this hobby or profession? I know Katrina is an awesome photographer! :wink: Who else? I know I see lots of wonderful pics on this forum!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I love photography.  I don't remember when I started (I'm 18 now) but I knew what to do to get a goat to pose and take that picture! I also love nature and horse shots. Usually I get micro of my horses face and such.

Heres a recent one, taken at my friends house.  Unedited.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! That pic is amazing!!

Honestly, I can't take a good picture to save my life, but my sister has an eye for great pics, so I just look at hers.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is a amazing photo!!!!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I love talking pictures and really wish I had a better camera but I do what I can with this one.

Can you see him? This one freaked my mom out. :laugh:










This is my cousins cat. He loved to be a model










Winter Wonderland


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!
I admit I have been a lazy photographer lately! I typically use my Canon 40D for messing around with, but lately the shutter button is getting a little worn, so I don't try to over do it these days as I need it as a backup this fall.

I miss going out into the woods and just taking random stuff. My husband thought I was crazy last spring when I was taking pics of thorns LOL Little did he know I was playing with the lighting...



























I think this is the only sunset I've ever photographed LOL









And people wonder why I don't do family portraits...LOL









My nephew giving a thumbs up for his firsth birthday :wink: 









First time photographing fireworks...was real fun considering I didn't change lenses and had a long lens on the camera, so it was hard to get everything in the picture! LOL


















If I had a shorter lens these would have been sharp not so blurry..


















My 4yo's idea of taking pics outside consists of hiding behind trees....LOL I want to get this blown up and framed  I did convert it to b/w









Color is off, but this is the original from above









Walking to the bathroom at a 4-H goat show a couple of weeks ago....I wish I had more time to get pics, there were sooo many opportunities!









I edited this one slightly giving it a softer feel and adding in contrast and some saturation...


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I come from a family of photographers. Everybody but me. But here are some of my favorite shots that I took.








The street where I live








Our barn








Sadie takes a leap








Winter trees


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Those photos are great! Lots of talent here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are really nice pics Randi! The idea IMO of taking a good picture, whether your a pro or doing it for fun is... does your picture tell a story? Capture the moment? I think you did just fine  and Sadie is BEAUTIFUL! 



BTW...you all have no idea how hard it was to find pictures in my albums on flickr that didn't consist of horses...or goats LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful........  :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> Those are really nice pics Randi! The idea IMO of taking a good picture, whether your a pro or doing it for fun is... does your picture tell a story? Capture the moment? I think you did just fine


Thank you.



> and Sadie is BEAUTIFUL!


and thank you, she thinks so too!! She thinks it is ALL ABOUT SADIE!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Those pics are awesome!!!
I gotta say, I love the ant :wink: cute!


Candice what camera is it that you have?? The pics are soooo sharp, and clear!! I love it!!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

mommaB said:


> Those pics are awesome!!!
> I gotta say, I love the ant :wink: cute!
> 
> Candice what camera is it that you have?? The pics are soooo sharp, and clear!! I love it!!!


I followed that darn thing around for twenty minuets trying to get a picture I swear. He wanted nothing to do with me. Lost him a few times too. Its hard to keep track of something soo tiny.

I have a Cannon PowerShot SD960 IS. It was $275 but they are a bit cheaper now. First day I used it I accidentally dropped it on a concrete floor from probably 3-4 feet up and all that happened is the edge got a little scuff on it so yeah its hardy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love photography!!  Awesome topic Candice and beautiful photos everyone! :hi5:

Here are some random photos that I took. I had to resize them a couple times so they aren't as sharp and clean as the originals. Enjoy!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Kylee, the pics aren't showing up for me, are they showing up for others? If so I'll use my laptop.

Thanks for kind comments!I love sharing and looking at pictures. Last night a pro friend posted a link of the 'Ruins of Detroit' 
Wow...those pictures....just heartbreaking to see those beautiful buildings in ruins...the photographers did an amazing job at capturing the moment - the story- in these...wow...
http://blogs.denverpost.com/captured/20 ... to+Blog%29

In my pics, the first 3 were taken with a Canon 40D with a 70-200mm f2.8 IS lens.
Sunset was taken with a Canon 20D and a 24-105mm f4 IS lens
The rest were taken with my new love...Canon 7D and 70-200mm f2.8 IS lens.

I love the 'IS' lens <Image Stabilizer> because in low lighting when you have to use a slower shutter speed, you don't have the blur of the camera shaking. The lens tries to stabilize itself to stay focused on the subject. I do everything handheld, so this comes in handy, especially when I do horse sales in the sales pavillion where lighting can be tricky.

I love my 40D, and am sad that the shutter button is starting to get a little worn. BUT, it has taken right about 200,000 pictures, so I'm not complaining. Next year I will probably replace it with a nice used 40D or 50D. However, since I do some sports photography, I can't even consider anything slower than the 50D. You'd think the newer models would be faster...nope they are SLOWER! The 40D is faster than the 50D and the newer 60D. But, I hear that the 60D is a really nice camera, especially for people just getting into it, or people that don't need the faster fps <frames per second>

Here's a video so you understand what I was just talking about LOL Each 'click' is a photo being taken, and it compares the models I was talking about above.





While I don't hold my shutter down to shoot like that unless it's a fast scenerio that I need to do that....the speed itself does matter. For example, I did my first Steeplechase in May, and I was shooting towards a jump that was at the top of a hill. Well once the horses got to the bottom of that hill you could no longer see them coming...
So I picked a point of focus <tree behind the horse on the left>, then listening to my instinct after calculating when the horses should reach me, I would shoot...first shot typically blury, BUT, the speed of the camera is so fast that it usually has everything in focus by the second shot, I also moved with the motion <panning> so that I got the lead horse in focus as well.
The slower the camera, the harder it can be to do this. 40D does just fine....20D was sluggish, but good for other sporting events.









I've used a Nikon D300S with a 300mm F2.8 VS lens and OMG that is a workhorse of a set up....you have to workout just to haul that thing around LOL I used it at the World Equestrian Games last year, HANDHELD <My arms hurt LOL>, awesome set up....I'd LOVE to have the Canon 300mm F2.8 lens! I was proud considering I shot in Manual on a camera I'd learned to use 5 minutes earlier...LOL

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 43/detail/

The DSLR for Canon/Nikon are very similar in so many ways. Just preference. I know some that use Nikon for a few years, and switch to Canon, then switch back..

Whew can I go on and on or what? :laugh: :wink:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The pictures are not showing up for me either I was thinking it was my computer too...


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I couldn't see them.

Here's a toad I shot today while I was weeding the firepit, along with some pics of .....goats.........


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my! There's SO much talent here! What gorgeous pics everyone! I know how to point and click and that's about it... but I know beautiful pictures and real skill when I see it


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm...weird. Do these show up?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep they show up fine now. And that black and white mare is a beauty.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Eventually the page gets too heavy to download all of it I think. But everyone's pictures are just beautiful, you guys are really good. I love these kinds of threads, especially where everyone starts posting their pics. More of it is good. I love them. Even if they won't all download. They are a real treat for the eyes. Beautiful. Thank you all.

Jan


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thought I'd post a couple more goatie pictures. These are my two favorite, by far, goat shots I have taken. They are brother and sister too, go figure!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful pics! Randi that pic of your goat on the table!! :laugh: Reminds me of a doeling we sold a few weeks ago got out when she was about 3mo...ran to the restaurant next door, was up on their table dancing trying to get the leaves in the trees above...she was about 4 ft too short LOL!!! :laugh:

Kylee - Beautiful pics!!! Your horses are sooooo beautiful! I love paints, always have.

Before I got into DSLR camera's I just had a Fujifilm S3100. I still have it, still use it from time to time, but mostly it's for my kids now.

While browsing my old album from years ago up until 2008, I found some horse sale pics...
Fall 2008 was a GOOD year to sell a racehorse for breeding...The quality on this site is LOW, so the pics aren't as sharp looking...I took them with my first DSLR an Olympus E-500.

Check out the sale prices on the horses....I wish I had more photography 'credit' because a lot of those consignors were stingy about posing for pics...now it's not so hard to have that done.
http://finalturngallery.com/g2/main.php ... on/fall08/

Check out page 2 on that link....go down to horse number 188 and take a look at what she sold for :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: She was one they would NOT stop to pose for anyone...you had to get what you got...That horse had an 'evil' eye...kid you not...I still get goose bumps when I see her pics..!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Thought I'd post a couple more goatie pictures. These are my two favorite, by far, goat shots I have taken. They are brother and sister too, go figure!


They are soooo precious! Beautiful pictures


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am trying to go through pictures on my desktop and laptop. There is a big horse sale next month that I'll go to, and use the desktop, and then I carry my laptop to the races in Oct.

Last fall I went to watch morning workouts at Churchill Downs with my friends before the Breeders Cup. I never did go through my 'EARLY' morning pictures though...

Pushing the Canon 40D to it's setting limits with a f2.8 IS lens...
These were taken at ISO 3200, Shutter Speed between 250 and 350 under the lights on the backside of the track as it was pitch dark <Nov 4th>, daylight didn't really happen until after 8am, so this was around 6:30am.























































2yo champ, Uncle Mo



























I'll probably work on this one a little so it doesn't look so grainy









So...that's pushing the setting limits with the 40D that I have. ISO 3200 is as high as ISO goes on the 40D. 
I wish I had my 7D back then...ISO range up to 6400!
I can't wait until Oct, morning workouts at our track, anxious to see what I can do early in the morning with the 7D


----------

